# مكتبه موسيقى ترانيم يجوده 128Kpbs وعلي اكتر من سيرفر



## ROWIS (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ســـــــــــــــــــــــــلام + نــــــــــــــــــــــــــعمه ​ 
النهاردة جيبتلكم مجموعه جميلة خالص من موسيقى ترانيم 
ولكن الموضوع هنا يختلف في حاجه
وهي ان كل مقطه موسيقي مرفوع لوحده علي سيرفرين مختلفين
Rapidshare & Mediafire
علشان اللي يحب يبقي يحمل واحده واحده​ 
وفي حاجه مهمة قوي وهي ان اي حد هايحمل من موقع Mediafire لازم يحمل الاصدار ده من برنامج
Internet Download Manager 5.12
علشان التحميل ميوقفش عند 99%
ياريت تحملوه علشان محدش يجي بعد كده ويقولي التحميل بيويقف عندي
Rapidshare.com/files/163696677/Rowis.IDM_5.12.rar​ 
*كل الملفات من رفعي انا الحقير*
*والروابط جميعها تعمل *​ 
*PART 1*​ 

*http://www.mediafire.com/?wuttij41ehm*​
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163204068/part3-2.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?gatyoqijng2*
*.................*
*Part3-3*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163206481/part3-3.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?eznltmtztqb*
*.................*
*Part3-4*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163208810/part3-4.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?1ey1dkozmm2*
*.................*
*Part3-5*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163210192/part3-5.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?tlzttc3jyot*
*.................*
*Part3-6*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163211927/part3-6.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?hmctdyv2mw0*
*.................*
*Part3-7*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163212783/part3-7.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?njxzycm5uyy*
*.................*
*Part3-8*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163213703/part3-8.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?h1hetlijekv* 


 
*PART 2*​ 
*Part4-1*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163214333/Part4-1.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?yyyjmzt3tyk*
*.................*
*Part4-2*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163215793/Part4-2.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?dnzmmmwznjz*
*.................*
*Part4-3*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163217326/Part4-3.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?xnmutnonwti*
*.................*
*Part4-4*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163218119/Part4-4.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?lzkmgdnu2yt*
*.................*
*Part4-5*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163219230/Part4-5.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?tfgjezlmzzy*
*.................*
*Part4-6*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163220222/Part4-6.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?gnozmn5izlg*
*.................*
*Part4-7*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163221728/Part4-7.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?ymo2yzweidz* 


 
*PART 3*​ 
*Part5-1*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163222320/Part5-1.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?oemiymolidz*
*.................*
*Part5-2*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163222651/Part5-2.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?cy22ddqqitg*
*.................*
*Part5-3*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163223281/Part5-3.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?zmdcjj2jmwd*
*.................*
*Part5-4*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163223560/Part5-4.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?hmhmnjthhm2*
*.................*
*Part5-5*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163223996/Part5-5.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?ewyqevtmyim*
*.................*
*Part5-6*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163224322/Part5-6.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?tafywtlymgz*
*.................*
*Part5-7*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163224762/Part5-7.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?5ivmzm2dymj*
*.................*
*Part5-8*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163225616/Part5-8.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?drzmdmuy23q*
*.................*
*Part5-9*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163226947/Part5-9.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?jyzv0lgn3kn*
*.................*
*Part5-10*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163227175/Part5-10.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?zlmwyxjqzxi*
*.................*
*Part5-11*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163227493/Part5-11.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?xydnnadymuz*
*.................*
*Part5-12*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163227787/Part5-12.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?nmwjnzzyd2m*
*.................*
*Part5-13*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163227923/Part5-13.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?etz2nodqlyj*
*.................*
*Part5-14*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163228033/Part5-14.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?ygimznl0m4m*
*.................*
*Part5-15*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163228949/Part5-15.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?zmmq2miozky* 


 
*PART 4*​ 
*Part6-1*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163229991/Part6-1.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?ntd1wezydzq*
*.................*
*Part6-2*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163230746/Part6-2.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?5g0xmrjyjxj*
*.................*
*Part6-3*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163231798/Part6-3.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?zutmod0xt02*
*.................*
*Part6-4*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163232698/Part6-4.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?dcjtwnvwluu*
*

*
*PART 5*​ 
*Part7-1*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163233782/Part7-1.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?tmyxyyuadj3*
*.................*
*Part7-2*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163234009/Part7-2.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?obmy3wxzby4*
*.................*
*Part7-3*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163235691/Part7-3.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?5yygkjytc2g*
*.................*
*Part7-4*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163236054/Part7-4.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?rkydwtmhwwm*
*.................*
*Part7-5*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163236402/Part7-5.mp3*
*أو*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?kmeemzggemu*​ 


​ 
*اتمني ان الموضوع ينال اعجابكم*​ 

*ومسموح لاي حد لو عايز ينقل الموضوع لاي مواقع أو منتديات تانية طالما في استفادة *​ 
*ولكن*

*رجاءً لكل الأخوة اصحاب النسخ واللصق والقص والتلوين عندما تريد ان تنقل موضوع من مواضيعي ان تذكر المصدر أسم المنتدي وليس اسمي*​






فالموضوع ليس لمجد خاص ولكن تقديرا للمجهود الذي بُذل​


----------



## emaanouel (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبه موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد { 58 مقطع موسيقي} يجوده 128Kpbs وعلي اكتر من سيرفر*

اساس فية ترانيم في الجزء التات مش بتاعتي انا مش قادر افهم ازاي حد ينزل حاجة لحد تاني مش بتاعتة وينسبها لبة غصب عنة
علي الاقل تحري الدقة ولو انت مش متأكد ماتنزلهاش
يعني انا لو بعت لك اي ترنيمة عاملها اي حد وقلت لك انها بتاعتي هاتنزلها كدة وخلاص
من فضلك للمرة التالتة شيل اللينكات دي


----------



## emaanouel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبه موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد { 58 مقطع موسيقي} يجوده 128Kpbs وعلي اكتر من سيرفر*

ومعظم الترانبم من اول الجزء التالت مش من الحاني او توزيعي وانا ماعرفش عنهم اي حاجة
ارجو عدم نسب اي شغل او عمل لغيري لي لاني ما عملتوش واعتقد ان اخواتي يقدروا يميزوا كويس اللي انا اخدت بركة وعملتة من الحاجات التانية


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مكتبه موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد { 58 مقطع موسيقي} يجوده 128Kpbs وعلي اكتر من سيرفر*

*اهلا وسهلا استاذ عمانوئيل  وما شاء الله مقدار من الهجوم فظيع يعنى *
*مع ان الامر كان يتحل بمشاركة واحدة منك  *
*واحنا مواقفنا هنا فى المنتدى نشكر ربنا يعنى  معروفه *
*كم اول شريط غالى عليك  وللعالم جيت وعارفنى وغيرهم كتير *
*انت بتقول ان الاجزاء ابتدأ من التالت مش بتاعت حضرتك *
*من عينيا الاتنين  *
*هحذفلك الجزئين اللى فوق  اللى هما بتوع حضرتك *
*وباقى الاجزاء موسيقى ترانيم  عاديه جدااا  ومش بتاعت حضلاتك وهنغير اسم الموضوع خالص علشان خاطر حضرتك *
*وخدمة حضرتك على راسنا من فوق   وهجومك على اشخاص لا تعلمهم دة مش فوق راسنا خاللللص خالص *
*وتعبناك معانا وخليناك تسجل فى المنتدى *
*وعموما الخدمة مش بتقتصر على واحد او اتنين انت اديتهم الموسيقى  اللى عاوز يخدم بيخدم الكل *
*نقطة فنيه كمان  بعد ازنك يعنى لو مكانش يضايقك *
*الالحان طالما اتباعت يبقا مش من حقك  تنشرها بردة على جروب الفيس بوك *
*الا بعد اخد اذن المنتج *
*ولكن طالما كل شئ فى اطار المحبة يبقا مفيش حاجة اسمها حقوق الملكيه الفكريه *
*دة لو هنتكلم عن المحبة *
*اما بقا لو هنتكلم عن مجد شخصى فهذا لا يلزمنا *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## emaanouel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*اولا اسلوب حضرتك فية هجوم واضح وتهكم ودة شئ مش مقبول يا خادم المسيح زي مانت بتتكلم عن الخدمة
ثانيا انا مش معترض ابدا انك انت او غيرك تنزل ترانيم من اللي انا اخدت بركة وعاملها انا معترض علي الموسيقي واظن انا كنت واضح ومحدد وكتير من المنتديات حاطة فعلا ترانيم كتير انا عملها وانا عمري ما اعترضت
ثالثا مين قال لك اني مش ااخد اذن من المنتجين والكنايس دول 
لو صحيح انهم معترضين كانوا بعتوا لي من زمان علشان اشيل المواضيع دي ودة ماحصلش من سنتين واكتر لغاية دلوقت
وللعلم كلهم اصدقائي وتربطني بيهم علاقة حلوة اوي من سنين طويلة وبعضهم فعلا دخل علي الجروب وكتب كومنت علي الترانيم او المواضيع اللي نازلة لة هناك ودة تقدر تتأكد منة بنفسك
رابعا انا فعلا بعتت لكل المنتديات اللي الاخ رويس حطط فيها اللينكات دي وبعت لة اكتر من مرة اكتر من رسالة وهو مارضيش يشيلها او اهتم اساسا انة يقدر كلامي او يحترمة المطلوب مني اعمل اية يا استاذ ااجي لحد عندة واترجاة يشيل مزيكتي اللي منزلها بدون اذني
اول ترنيمة في الجزء التالت اسمها ايوة انا امة من اعمالي ياريت حضرتك برضة تشيلها لانها مش من حق اي حد دي من حق كورال افا برسوم في كنيسة العدر المطرية وانا هناك مسئول عنة
وبعدين انا مش قادر افهم هو المفروض ان حاجتي تتاخد  وتنزل غصب عني ومش مسموح لي اني اعترض*


----------



## emaanouel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*وبعدين انا مش عضو جديد ولا لسة مسجل ولا حاجة انا عضو هنا وفي منتديات تانية كتير اوي من فترة مش قصيرة
انا هنا مسجل من اكتوبر 2006 واعتقد ان دة واضح
وكمان انا ماهاجمتكتشاو هاجمت غيرك انا كتبت بمنتهي الدب علشان يشيل اللينكات دي وهو اللي مارضيش
وفعلا الترانيم والموسيقات دي حتي بعد اما نزلت ليها ملكية فكرية وااخدة موافقة مصنفات فنية ودة كلة علشان الكنايس والفرق اللي انتجتها تقدر تحافظ علي انتاجها من الاقتباس *


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*



اولا اسلوب حضرتك فية هجوم واضح وتهكم ودة شئ مش مقبول يا خادم المسيح زي مانت بتتكلم عن الخدمة
انت هاجمت بشكل كبير اوى  ووصفت انسان حابب يخدم الكنايس اللى مواردها متسمحش انها تعمل موسيقى لكورالاتها ووصفته بأنه يهوذا 
ثانيا انا مش معترض ابدا انك انت او غيرك تنزل ترانيم من اللي انا اخدت بركة وعاملها انا معترض علي الموسيقي واظن انا كنت واضح ومحدد وكتير من المنتديات حاطة فعلا ترانيم كتير انا عملها وانا عمري ما اعترضت
انا كمان نزلت  موضوع بالترانيم اللى على الجروب  وكتبت لينك الجروب 
ثالثا مين قال لك اني مش ااخد اذن من المنتجين والكنايس دول 
لو صحيح انهم معترضين كانوا بعتوا لي من زمان علشان اشيل المواضيع دي ودة ماحصلش من سنتين واكتر لغاية دلوقت
وللعلم كلهم اصدقائي وتربطني بيهم علاقة حلوة اوي من سنين طويلة وبعضهم فعلا دخل علي الجروب وكتب كومنت علي الترانيم او المواضيع اللي نازلة لة هناك ودة تقدر تتأكد منة بنفسك
رابعا انا فعلا بعتت لكل المنتديات اللي الاخ رويس حطط فيها اللينكات دي وبعت لة اكتر من مرة اكتر من رسالة وهو مارضيش يشيلها او اهتم اساسا انة يقدر كلامي او يحترمة المطلوب مني اعمل اية يا استاذ ااجي لحد عندة واترجاة يشيل مزيكتي اللي منزلها بدون اذني
قولت لحضرتك انه طالما كل شئ فى اطار المحبة والخدمة  يبقا خلاص لكن اما تبقى تجارة هتلاقيهم اعترضو ورفعو قضايا كمان 
اول ترنيمة في الجزء التالت اسمها ايوة انا امة من اعمالي ياريت حضرتك برضة تشيلها لانها مش من حق اي حد دي من حق كورال افا برسوم في كنيسة العدر المطرية وانا هناك مسئول عنة
تم حذفها 
وبعدين انا مش قادر افهم هو المفروض ان حاجتي تتاخد وتنزل غصب عني ومش مسموح لي اني اعترض

أنقر للتوسيع...

من حق حضرتك تعترض طبعا 
بس حضرتك قولت ان الجزئين الاولانيين بتوع حضرتك وانا حذفتهم  يبقا فين مش من حقك تعترض *


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*



وبعدين انا مش عضو جديد ولا لسة مسجل ولا حاجة انا عضو هنا وفي منتديات تانية كتير اوي من فترة مش قصيرة
انا هنا مسجل من اكتوبر 2006 واعتقد ان دة واضح
وكمان انا ماهاجمتكتشاو هاجمت غيرك انا كتبت بمنتهي الدب علشان يشيل اللينكات دي وهو اللي مارضيش
وفعلا الترانيم والموسيقات دي حتي بعد اما نزلت ليها ملكية فكرية وااخدة موافقة مصنفات فنية ودة كلة علشان الكنايس والفرق اللي انتجتها تقدر تحافظ علي انتاجها من الاقتباس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

حضرتك بتقول انك موجود من اكتوبر 2006 
يعنى حضرتك عارف احنا بنشتغل ازاى
واكيد عارف مواقفنا  فى اغلب الشرايط الجديدة 
شريط للعالم جيت وشريط عارفنى متثبت فى منتديات تانيه وعندنا مش موجود 
شريط غالى عليك اول ما  واحد من الشريط دخل قالى انا فلان وشيله شيلته علطول لانى كنت مفكره شريط قديم 
وعموما انا شايف حضرتك واخد الامور بعصبيه زيادة اوى 
كل شئ قابل للحل  بس بالهدوء 
على فكرة رويس معندوش صلاحيه انه يشيل اللينكات 
علشان كدة  مكنش يقدر يعمل حاجة 
بعيد عن النقطة دى بجد  يعنى هو سؤال بسئله لكل واحد  يجى يطلب منى احذف شريط 
وفى الغالب بعد تنفيذ طلبه مش بشوفه تانى 
هل تحول الترنيم الى تجارة ؟؟
تحب اورى لحضرتك طلبات موسيقى لناس بتقول ان موارد كنيستها محدودة ومبيقدروش يألفو موسيقى​​*​


----------



## emaanouel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اي حد وباكرر اي حد عندة كلمات او الحان جديدة عايز انة يوزعها او كلمات عايز انة يلحنهايبعت لي وانا ااخد بركة
انت ماتعرفنيش فياريت ماتدنيش وانا مش هاتكلم وااقول انا اخدت بركة مع كام كنيسة بدون اي مقابل لان دي عند ربنا
ثانيا انا من حقي برضة اخاف علي شغل الكنايس اللي انا مسئول عنة
يعني ينفع بمنطقك دة ان كنيسة تدفع وتصرف وتلم تبرعات ويستنوا سنة او اكتر علشانيعملوا شريط وييجي حد تاني ياخد تعبهم دة علي الجاهز
ثم مين قال لك ان اللي هاينزل الموسيقي دى هايستغلها كويس او صح
مش جايز يبيعها ودة فعلا بيحصل
او مش جايز يستغلها غلط وينزل عليها صوتة وساعتها الناس تخبط في بعض وترفع علي بعض قضايا
ربنا مطلبش مننا اننا نساعد الناس غلط
انت بقفي لك كام سنة في المجال دة
لو فترة طويلة اعتقد انك هاتعرف بالمشاكل اللي بتحصل بين ناسة من وقت للتاني
لية احنا نكون سبب 
وان كنت اعتقد انك بعيد عن مجال الترانيم لكنة فعلا زي ما هو مجال خدمي برضة عدو الخير يستطاد فية كويس
انا في المجال دة من حوالي 22 سنة واعرف كل اللي فية كويس جدا جدا جدا
ماتكونش انت سبب عثرة لحد وماتدينش حد


----------



## emaanouel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*ي حد وباكرر اي حد عندة كلمات او الحان جديدة عايز انة يوزعها او كلمات عايز انة يلحنهايبعت لي وانا ااخد بركة
انت ماتعرفنيش فياريت ماتدنيش وانا مش هاتكلم وااقول انا اخدت بركة مع كام كنيسة بدون اي مقابل لان دي عند ربنا
ثانيا انا من حقي برضة اخاف علي شغل الكنايس اللي انا مسئول عنة
يعني ينفع بمنطقك دة ان كنيسة تدفع وتصرف وتلم تبرعات ويستنوا سنة او اكتر علشانيعملوا شريط وييجي حد تاني ياخد تعبهم دة علي الجاهز
ثم مين قال لك ان اللي هاينزل الموسيقي دى هايستغلها كويس او صح
مش جايز يبيعها ودة فعلا بيحصل
او مش جايز يستغلها غلط وينزل عليها صوتة وساعتها الناس تخبط في بعض وترفع علي بعض قضايا
ربنا مطلبش مننا اننا نساعد الناس غلط
انت بقي لك كام سنة في المجال دة
لو فترة طويلة اعتقد انك هاتعرف بالمشاكل اللي بتحصل بين ناسة من وقت للتاني
لية احنا نكون سبب
وان كنت اعتقد انك بعيد عن مجال الترانيم لكنة فعلا زي ما هو مجال خدمي برضة عدو الخير يستطاد فية كويس
انا في المجال دة من حوالي 22 سنة واعرف كل اللي فية كويس جدا جدا جدا*


----------



## emaanouel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*وبعدين توصف واحد سرقني وخان الامانةباية اوصفة باية بقديس
واحد مستامنة علي ترانيم طلبها مني لحفلة في كنيستة واكدت علية انة ماينزلهاش لانها مش للنشر
راح نزلها من ورايا
اوصفة باية
قل لي انت
هي دي الخدمة اللي انت بتتكلم عنها
اني ادي لة سي دي لكنيستة يخدم بيها يقوم يخدعني وينزلها للناس وانا مأكد علية انة ماينزلهاش او مايديهاش لاي حد*


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*



ي حد وباكرر اي حد عندة كلمات او الحان جديدة عايز انة يوزعها او كلمات عايز انة يلحنهايبعت لي وانا ااخد بركة
انت ماتعرفنيش فياريت ماتدنيش وانا مش هاتكلم وااقول انا اخدت بركة مع كام كنيسة بدون اي مقابل لان دي عند ربنا
اللى بيعمل خدمة مش لازم يتباهى بيها 
ثانيا انا من حقي برضة اخاف علي شغل الكنايس اللي انا مسئول عنة
يعني ينفع بمنطقك دة ان كنيسة تدفع وتصرف وتلم تبرعات ويستنوا سنة او اكتر علشانيعملوا شريط وييجي حد تاني ياخد تعبهم دة علي الجاهز
تعبهم اللى على الجاهز دة كان هدفه ايه ؟؟؟
ثم مين قال لك ان اللي هاينزل الموسيقي دى هايستغلها كويس او صح
مش جايز يبيعها ودة فعلا بيحصل
او مش جايز يستغلها غلط وينزل عليها صوتة وساعتها الناس تخبط في بعض وترفع علي بعض قضايا
ربنا مطلبش مننا اننا نساعد الناس غلط
انت بقي لك كام سنة في المجال دة
لو فترة طويلة اعتقد انك هاتعرف بالمشاكل اللي بتحصل بين ناسة من وقت للتاني
لية احنا نكون سبب
وان كنت اعتقد انك بعيد عن مجال الترانيم لكنة فعلا زي ما هو مجال خدمي برضة عدو الخير يستطاد فية كويس
انا في المجال دة من حوالي 22 سنة واعرف كل اللي فية كويس جدا جدا جدا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 انا اعرف حضرتك شغال من امتى بالظبط 
وعارف المشاكل اللى بتحصل
ومادام بتوصل اننا بنرفع قضايا على بعض يبقا بلاها  خدمه بقا  ونقضيها محامين ومحاكم 
سورى يعنى عمرى ما هحترم حد يرفع قضيه على اخوه وينسى انه  هدف الترانيم هو نشر اسم المسيح  وارجاع الخراف الضاله 




*


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*



وبعدين توصف واحد سرقني وخان الامانةباية اوصفة باية بقديس
واحد مستامنة علي ترانيم طلبها مني لحفلة في كنيستة واكدت علية انة ماينزلهاش لانها مش للنشر
راح نزلها من ورايا
اوصفة باية
قل لي انت
هي دي الخدمة اللي انت بتتكلم عنها
اني ادي لة سي دي لكنيستة يخدم بيها يقوم يخدعني وينزلها للناس وانا مأكد علية انة ماينزلهاش او مايديهاش لاي حد

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا طبعا مش هى دى الخدمة 
بس انت وصفته باللى باع المسيح 
فهل موسيقتك تساوى المسيح ؟*


----------



## ROWIS (29 نوفمبر 2008)

معلش يا جماعه انا كنت داخل اناهرده واقول حاجه للاستاذ عمانوئيل سعد
حضرتك في نفس اليوم اللي اتكلت معايا فيه انا حذفت الموضوع من منتدي ارثوذكس وبالنسبه لمنتدي صداقه القديسين هما اكتفوا بغلق الموضوع امال بالنسبه لهنا فللاس مفيش امكانيه اني اقدر اعدل مشاركاتي
ولكن انا احترمت كلامك وعملت اللي قدرت عليه

​


----------



## emaanouel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*بص يا سيدي انت واضح انك بتلعب بالالفاظ ولغاية دلوقتي انت مارديتش علي اي سؤال لي
لا انا ولا موسيقتي ولا اي حد ولا اي حاجة في الدنيا دي تساوي المسيح لة المجد
احنا دايما كانوا بيعلمونا في الكنيسة زمان  ومعلش علي كلمة زمان دي لاني عجوز شوية مش زي حضرتك لسة شاب من شباب النهاردة ان اي حد بيخون الامانة بيبقي زي يهوذا  اللي خان الامانة
لما انت  ولا بلاش انا لما انا اخون امانة خدمتي ابقي  بقيت يهوذا جديد
لما اخدع اللي حواليا ابقي يهوذا برضة
اما اكذب واجدف ابقي زي بطرس
لما احب اخطي ابقي باطعن المسيح بحربة تاني زي قائد الجند
كل دي استعارات بينستخدمها كتير جدا في الترانيم ومؤلفين كتار استخدموها
بدل ماتعالج الخطأ برد ودفاع وخلاص
شيل اللينكات اللي لسة ماتشالتش لغاية دلوقت
وقول للغلطان انت غلطان
وعلشان اثبت لك انة مش قصدة الخدمة
هو برضة نزل اللينكات دي في منتدي تاني بس برضة انا بعت للادمن هناك وهما ناس بجد بيعرفوا يعني اية خدمة
الخطأ عمرة ماكان مشكلة
المشكلة هي الاصرار علي الخطأ
وانا هسيب الناس هنا في منتداك تحكم
تعرف ان انت الوحيد اللي رد علي كدة بكل التحدي والعناد دة
كل المشرفين بعتوا لي رسالة اعتذار وفيهم ناس كمان قالوا لي لو تحب نحذف عضويتة من عندنا مفيش اي مشاكل
بس انا مارضيتش اني مش هاعالج الخطأ بخطأ تاني *


----------



## emaanouel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*وبرضة انا كل كلامي مش علي الاخ رويس انا علي الاخ اللي اخد مني ال سي دي علي اساس انة محتاجها يخدم بيها في كنيستة وبعدين نزلها رغم تأكيدي علية انها ماتنزلش*


----------



## ROWIS (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*علي فكرة يا استاذ عمانوئيل انا في اي منتدي هتلاقي اسمي رويس
كون ان واحد اخد الروابط ونقلها يبقي مش انا انا نزلت الموضوع ده بس في حوالي اربع مواقع تقريبا مش فاكر بالتحديد وكل موقع اسمي فيه رويس
اي موقع تاني تلاقي واحد عامل حاجه شبهي ومش اسمه رويس اعرف علي طول انه مش انا
*​


----------



## emaanouel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*واساسا الادمن بتاع اي جروب لازم يكون امين في خدمتة مش يدافع وخلاص علي اي حاجة غلط او صح
وانا مفيش في كلامي اي تباهي انا لو عايز اتباهي كان ممكن جدا اكون ادمن زيك في جرويات كتير طلبت مني كدة وانا رفضت
كنت دخلت عندكم وانا مسجل من سنتين واكتر وكنت قلت انا فلان الفلانيبس انا برضة معملتش كدة
كنت انبسطت ان حاجاتي بتنزل وبتنتشر بس انا هنا مارضيتش انها تنتشر علي حساب خدمة وتعب ناس تانيين
ازاي عايزي نشجع الناس علي حاجات مسيحنا لة المجد منعها اساسا وقال انها غلط
فية محبة اة
بس فية برضة تدقيق وافراز ومسيحنا طلب مننا اننا نكون مسالمين علي قدر طاقاتنا بس مطلبش ان الناس تخطف حاجاتنا وتسوقها بدون اذن ونسكت
دة نهاية كلامي وانا معنديش وقت اساسا ادخل وارد علي حضرتك كل شوية واساسا انا معرفتش اية اللي بيحصل هنا غير لما اخواتي الخدام والخادمات بعتوا لي اكتر من رسالة بالموضوع دة*


----------



## emaanouel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*اشكرك جدا يا رويس علي محبتك وعلي استجابتك لكلامي
صدقني انا مش هدفي اني اضايقك انت او اي حد تاني
بس تخيل معايا انك مستأمن من كذا كنيسة وكذا فريق علي خدمتهم وتعبهم
وفجاءة بدون وجة حق واحد جة وخطف دة وجري بدون اي اذن
انا متشكر جدا ليك واتشرف بيك وبصداقتك
ولو محتاج اي ترانيم تحب تنزلها تقدر تطلبها مني وانا تحت امرك ااخد بركة*


----------



## ROWIS (29 نوفمبر 2008)

emaanouel قال:


> *اشكرك جدا يا رويس علي محبتك وعلي استجابتك لكلامي
> صدقني انا مش هدفي اني اضايقك انت او اي حد تاني
> بس تخيل معايا انك مستأمن من كذا كنيسة وكذا فريق علي خدمتهم وتعبهم
> وفجاءة بدون وجة حق واحد جة وخطف دة وجري بدون اي اذن
> ...



*لا العفو انا اخدت بركه
بس صدقني انا حاولت احجب التحميل علي الناس معرفتش
انت لما قولتلي ان الموسيقي ممكن تدخل استديوهات ويعملوا عليها ترانيم
انا صدقني شيلت الموضوع من ارثوذكس وكتبت
{ تم حذف الموضوع بناءا علي طلب استاذ عمانوئيل سعد نفسه}
والصداقه هما غالقين الموضوع 
اما هنا فهما نشكر ربنا حذفوا الجزء الاول والتاني زي ما حضرتك قولت ان دول اللحانك
وده طبعا حقك ومحدش قال حاجه
وتعيش وتعملنا ترانيم
مرسي كتير انك فهمت وجهة نظري 
مررررررررسي**
اه صحيح انا كنت كتبت لحضرك في ارثوذكس قبل م احذف الموضوع
كنت بس بسال امتي ممكن ننزل الموسيقي
يعني بعد قد ايه
ولا الموسيقي متنفعش انها تنزل علشان هي غير الترانيم ؟؟*
​


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش فاهم معنى كلام حضرتك*
*انا حذفت كل موسيقى قولت انها بتاعتك *
*فين التحدى ؟؟*
*انت قولت  على موسيقى بتاعتك ومحذفتهاش *
*؟؟؟؟*
*انت الىل قولت ان فيه جزء بتاعك*
*وتم حذفه *
*فين المشكله *
*عاوزنى احذف باقى الموسيقى ليه طالما انها مش بتاعتك *
*لو على كلامك احذف الشرايط كلها واقفل المنتدى وخلاص *​


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*بص يا سيدي انت واضح انك بتلعب بالالفاظ ولغاية دلوقتي انت مارديتش علي اي سؤال لي*
*مشوفتش اى اسئله ليك على فكرة انا سئلت سؤال وحضرتك مجاوبتش هل تحول الترنيم الى تجارة ؟؟
لا انا ولا موسيقتي ولا اي حد ولا اي حاجة في الدنيا دي تساوي المسيح لة المجد
احنا دايما كانوا بيعلمونا في الكنيسة زمان ومعلش علي كلمة زمان دي لاني عجوز شوية مش زي حضرتك لسة شاب من شباب النهاردة ان اي حد بيخون الامانة بيبقي زي يهوذا اللي خان الامانة
لما انت ولا بلاش انا لما انا اخون امانة خدمتي ابقي بقيت يهوذا جديد
لما اخدع اللي حواليا ابقي يهوذا برضة
اما اكذب واجدف ابقي زي بطرس
لما احب اخطي ابقي باطعن المسيح بحربة تاني زي قائد الجند
كل دي استعارات بينستخدمها كتير جدا في الترانيم ومؤلفين كتار استخدموها
بدل ماتعالج الخطأ برد ودفاع وخلاص
شيل اللينكات اللي لسة ماتشالتش لغاية دلوقت*
*ياسيدى الفاضل انت بتقول ان الموسيقى دى مش بتاعتك  عاوزنى اشيلها ليه ماتسيبها للناس تستفاد منها 
وقول للغلطان انت غلطان
وعلشان اثبت لك انة مش قصدة الخدمة
هو برضة نزل اللينكات دي في منتدي تاني بس برضة انا بعت للادمن هناك وهما ناس بجد بيعرفوا يعني اية خدمة
الخطأ عمرة ماكان مشكلة
المشكلة هي الاصرار علي الخطأ
وانا هسيب الناس هنا في منتداك تحكم
تعرف ان انت الوحيد اللي رد علي كدة بكل التحدي والعناد دة*
*فين التحدى والعناد هو انا قولتلك يا استاذ عمانوئيل  انت الموسيقى بتاعتك الجزئين الاول والتانى واول موسيقى من الجزء الثالث  *
*انت قولت كدة *
*وانا حذفتهم **
كل المشرفين بعتوا لي رسالة اعتذار وفيهم ناس كمان قالوا لي لو تحب نحذف عضويتة من عندنا مفيش اي مشاكل
بس انا مارضيتش اني مش هاعالج الخطأ بخطأ تاني *
*فين الخطأ  *
*هل ترى انه من حقك تخلينى احذف حاجة متخصكش  حسب كلامك يعنى *


----------



## cobcob (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*الأستاذ عمانوئيل سعد
زى ما قال جورج 
اننا بناء على طلبك حذفنا كل اللى يخص حضرتك فى الموسيقى دى
ودى مش أول مرة تحصل
قبل كده حذفنا روابط شريطين بناء على طلب المنتجين
رغم ان فى منتديات تانية نزلت الشريط 
بس احنا احترمنا تعب الناس وخدمتهم زى ما حضرتك قلت
بس انا ليا تعليق صغير
أعتقد ان اقصى حاجة ممكن تحصل 
ان الموسيقى دى تتاخد وتستخدم فى اجتماع
لكن حكاية ان يتسجل عليها صعب
لأن لو حد عاوز ياخد حاجة على الجاهز (ويخون الامانة)
هايطلب من اى حد بيعرف فى الموسيقى يقلدله التوزيع
ومش هاتكون حاجة صعبة عليه
احنا مش عارفين الشخص اللى حضرتك اديته السى دى
الموسيقى دى جاتلنا عن طريق شخص معرفة وبقالها فترة كبيرة معانا

وليا ملحوظة أخيرة
أنا شخصيا بعرف موسيقة حضرتك لما أسمعها من غير ما يكون عليها الاسم
لأنها فعلا مميزة
ربنا يعوضك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*واساسا الادمن بتاع اي جروب لازم يكون امين في خدمتة مش يدافع وخلاص علي اي حاجة غلط او صح*
*يا فندم انا حذفت اللى قولت عليهم انهم يخصوك اعمل ايه تانى علشان ارضى سعادتك *
*
وانا مفيش في كلامي اي تباهي انا لو عايز اتباهي كان ممكن جدا اكون ادمن زيك في جرويات كتير طلبت مني كدة وانا رفضت
كنت دخلت عندكم وانا مسجل من سنتين واكتر وكنت قلت انا فلان الفلانيبس انا برضة معملتش كدة
كنت انبسطت ان حاجاتي بتنزل وبتنتشر بس انا هنا مارضيتش انها تنتشر علي حساب خدمة وتعب ناس تانيين
ازاي عايزي نشجع الناس علي حاجات مسيحنا لة المجد منعها اساسا وقال انها غلط
فية محبة اة
بس فية برضة تدقيق وافراز ومسيحنا طلب مننا اننا نكون مسالمين علي قدر طاقاتنا بس مطلبش ان الناس تخطف حاجاتنا وتسوقها بدون اذن ونسكت
دة نهاية كلامي وانا معنديش وقت اساسا ادخل وارد علي حضرتك كل شوية واساسا انا معرفتش اية اللي بيحصل هنا غير لما اخواتي الخدام والخادمات بعتوا لي اكتر من رسالة بالموضوع دة
يا استاذى ربنا يكون معاك ويقويك  انا مقولتش حاجة ومش هرد على الكلام اللى كله مغالطات دة 
تسويق ايه ؟؟؟
ايه اللى المسيح قال عنه انه غلط ؟؟
ايه هدفك كملحن كبير اوى وشغال بقالك 22 سنه ملحن ؟؟
هل انت شايف اننا سرقنا الموسيقى  اللى كانت تخصك  طيب ازاى تخصك وهى اصلا ملك لشركة الانتاج ؟؟
واخيرا هل تحول الترنيم الى تجارة ؟؟
ملحوظه اخيرة 
انا مش ادمن هنا  
انا مجرد مشرف 
سلام ونعمه​​*​


----------



## emaanouel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*متشكر جدا ليك مرة تانية يا رويس وربنا يعوضك كل خير علي تعبك
بالنسبة لموسيقي الافلام فشركات الانتاج فعلا منزلاها كاسيت وسي دي للي يحب يقتنيها
اما بالنسبة لموسيقي الترانيم فبيبقي فية صعوبة انها تنزل لانها ممكن اوي تتاخد ويتنزل مرة تانية بصوت ناس  او كنايس غير اللي معمولة علشانهم
لو حبيت تنول اي ترانيم لي انا ااخد بركة ومعنديش اي مانع ولو حبيت تستعير لينكات الجروب  اللي علي الفيس بوك برضة معنديش مانع زي ما اخواتي الخدام قالوا قبل كدة بس ارجو انك تذكر المصدر من فين علشان الناس اللي تحي تنضم للجروب وتنزل منة ترانيم تعرف توصل لة ازاي
كتر خيرك مرة تانية وربنا يعوضك*


----------



## emaanouel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*برضة هانلعب تاني بالالفاظ ومش هانوصل لحاجة طاما انت مصمم انك صح
الترانيم وكلام ربنا بالنشبة لي مش تجارة بس فية ناس تانية بالنسبة لها الانتاج تجارة
مش معني انها نزلت في شريط انها بقت حق مكتسب اي حد ينزلها ويعمل اللي هو عايزة بمزيكتها لانها وباكرر ملك لمنتجها ولؤلفها
ولعلمك معظم اللي انت نزلتة في الاول ماكانش متباع لانة كان شغل كنايس وانا عمري عمري ما اخدت فلوس او اجر عن خدمتي مع كنيسة 
بس الكنيسة ليها حق الانتاج وتنفيذ الموسيقي جوة الاستوديو وانا كموسيقي لسة لي الحق الادبي وحق الملكية الفكرية اللي مش هايسقط ابدا
واضح ان كل اللي عايز توصل لة انك صح والناس غلط وصدقني دة مش اسلوب خدمة ايدا ولا من التواضع في شئ
انت ادنتني وحكمت علي بالغلط وحبيت تدينني كذا مرة لا واية كمان كفرتني علشان انت اعتبرت كلامي لما بادافع عن حقوق الكنايس والفرق اللي انا خدمت معاها وحقي الادبي برضة كاني باساوي نفسي بالمسيح حاشا للة
مش عارف اكلمك ازاي وفية جوايا كلام كتيير اوي عايز ااقولة لك بس اساسا مفيش فايدة 
انا هاسيب الناس هي اللي تحكم وصدقني انت كدة مش بتكسب انت بتخسر كتير
بالنسبة لكلام حضرتك يا اختي العزيزة في المسيح فالزيكة اللي كانت نازلة فعلا سهل جدا انها تتاخد وتنزل في شرايط تانية
اما موضوع تقليدها فدة صعب جدا جدا لان كل ترنيمة من دي ليها تفاصيل وخبايا زي اي عمل فني واخدت وقت طويل جدا علشان تتم وتخلص كدة
كفاية ااقول لحضرتك ان اي ترنيمة بتاخد من اسبوعين لتلاتة علشان تخلص وتوصل للناس بالصورة النهائية بتاعتها
انا دة اخر تعليق هاكتبة لاني فعلا مش فاضي ولاني مش شايف اي فايدة من كلامي مع المشرف اللي هنا لانة اساسا مش مقتنع ان فية حاجة غلط
زي اللي بياخد الافلام المسيحية اللي متكلفة كتير اوي وقبل اما بتنزل وتجيب تكلفتها لمنتجها سواء كان فرد او كنيسة ويقوم ينشرها علي النت بدافع الخدمة وعلشان الناس تستفيد
ازاي افيد الناس روحيا بطرق غير سليم وبدون اذن من اصحاب الشئ الاصليين
من فضلكم شيللوا اول ترنيمة كانت في الجزء التالت واعتقد انها اول ترنيمةفي الجزء الاول دلوقت لانها ترنيمة ايوة انا امة لكنيسة العدرا المطرية وانا الخادم المسئول عن خدمة الكورال هناك  *


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*برضة هانلعب تاني بالالفاظ ومش هانوصل لحاجة طاما انت مصمم انك صح*
*فين اللعب بالالفاظ دة ؟؟
الترانيم وكلام ربنا بالنشبة لي مش تجارة بس فية ناس تانية بالنسبة لها الانتاج تجارة
مش معني انها نزلت في شريط انها بقت حق مكتسب اي حد ينزلها ويعمل اللي هو عايزة بمزيكتها لانها وباكرر ملك لمنتجها ولؤلفها
ولعلمك معظم اللي انت نزلتة في الاول ماكانش متباع لانة كان شغل كنايس وانا عمري عمري ما اخدت فلوس او اجر عن خدمتي مع كنيسة 
بس الكنيسة ليها حق الانتاج وتنفيذ الموسيقي جوة الاستوديو وانا كموسيقي لسة لي الحق الادبي وحق الملكية الفكرية اللي مش هايسقط ابدا*
*محدش قال حاجة *
*انت شايف الموسيقى بتاعتك لسه موجودة ؟؟؟
واضح ان كل اللي عايز توصل لة انك صح والناس غلط وصدقني دة مش اسلوب خدمة ايدا ولا من التواضع في شئ*
*انا مش بخدم  اصلا 
انت ادنتني وحكمت علي بالغلط وحبيت تدينني كذا مرة لا واية كمان كفرتني علشان انت اعتبرت كلامي لما بادافع عن حقوق الكنايس والفرق اللي انا خدمت معاها وحقي الادبي برضة كاني باساوي نفسي بالمسيح حاشا للة*
*انا مقولتش كدة انت قولت  انه اللى باعك يهوذا *
*ويهوذا باع واحد بس وانا وانت وكل الناس عارفينه *
*وانا لم ادين احد وان كنت دينتك فانت هتسامحنى 
مش عارف اكلمك ازاي وفية جوايا كلام كتيير اوي عايز ااقولة لك بس اساسا مفيش فايدة 
انا هاسيب الناس هي اللي تحكم وصدقني انت كدة مش بتكسب انت بتخسر كتير*
*يا استاذى الفاضل فين الموسيقى بتاعت حضرتك فى الموضوع علشان اشيلها *
*الموضوع سهل خالص*
*قولى التراك الفلانى بتاعى ومش عاوزة على الموقع هشيله *
*عاوزنى احذف الموضوع اللى نقلته من جروب حضرتك اللى فيه شرايط الترانيم انا معنديش مانع *
*مع انى نفذت طلبك وانا بنقل وكتبت انه من الجروب بتاع الفيس بوك  وحطيت لينك الجروب 
بالنسبة لكلام حضرتك يا اختي العزيزة في المسيح فالزيكة اللي كانت نازلة فعلا سهل جدا انها تتاخد وتنزل في شرايط تانية
اما موضوع تقليدها فدة صعب جدا جدا لان كل ترنيمة من دي ليها تفاصيل وخبايا زي اي عمل فني واخدت وقت طويل جدا علشان تتم وتخلص كدة
كفاية ااقول لحضرتك ان اي ترنيمة بتاخد من اسبوعين لتلاتة علشان تخلص وتوصل للناس بالصورة النهائية بتاعتها
انا دة اخر تعليق هاكتبة لاني فعلا مش فاضي ولاني مش شايف اي فايدة من كلامي مع المشرف اللي هنا لانة اساسا مش مقتنع ان فية حاجة غلط
زي اللي بياخد الافلام المسيحية اللي متكلفة كتير اوي وقبل اما بتنزل وتجيب تكلفتها لمنتجها سواء كان فرد او كنيسة ويقوم ينشرها علي النت بدافع الخدمة وعلشان الناس تستفيد
ازاي افيد الناس روحيا بطرق غير سليم وبدون اذن من اصحاب الشئ الاصليين
من فضلكم شيللوا اول ترنيمة كانت في الجزء التالت واعتقد انها اول ترنيمةفي الجزء الاول دلوقت لانها ترنيمة ايوة انا امة لكنيسة العدرا المطرية وانا الخادم المسئول عن خدمة الكورال هناك  شيلتهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  من زماااان *
*وكمان حضرتك لازم تقولى فين الموسيقى بتاعت حضرتك علشان اشيلها *


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز emaanouel

تقدمت بطلبك لحذف الروابط التي تخص الحانك و تم تنفيذ طلبك و قمنا بحذف الروابط تعاوناً منا و احتراماً لشخصك و لتعبك و دعماً منا لأنتاج الترانيم و الفرق التي تتعب و تبذل المجهود و المال في انتاجها

الفترة التي سبقت شكواك لم نكن نعرف بالموضوع و لا بعدم سماحك بنشر الملفات خارج جروبك

ملاحظة صغيرة اخي الحبيب لكي تكون في امان اكثر في نشرك لالحانك الرائعة

قانونياً (و انا اتكلم من خبرة في مجال الملفات و الرامج المرخصة على الانترنت) لا يمكنك السماح بنشر ملف سواء كان لحن ام ترنيمة ام برنامج في موقع واحد و تمنع الغير من نشره, لان نشر اي من الملفات يكون تحت ترخيص معين (كترخيص ال GPL او LFS او اي ترخيص اخر) يخضع لقوانينه الخاصة, و كل هذه التراخيص لا يحتوي احدها على اتاحت نشر ملف في موقع واحد دون نشره عند البقية

لذلك قانونياً, لا احد كسر القانون ولا حتى الاخ صاحب الموضوع, لكننا استجبنا لطلبك حباً و احتراماً و دعماً منا لشخصك و ابداعاتك

على اي حال قمنا بتلبية طلبك حباً و احتراماً و دعماً لك و لتعبك, افلا انهينا الموضوع؟ ام توجد هناك طلبات اخرى؟

سلام المسيح يملأ حياتك


----------



## emaanouel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*اخي العزيز في المسيح اشكر لك تعاونك وانا ممتن جدا ليك وان كنت اتمني وجودك من اول الموضوع علشان ننهي المناقشة بسرعة لان بصراحة مناقشتي مع الاخ المشرف هنا كانت حوالين اثبات مين صح ومين غلط 
انا مش معترض ابدا علي ان الترانيم اللي بصوت تنزل في اي حتة في الدنيا لكن انا اعتراضي كان علي ان الموسيقي بتاعتها تنزل لوحدها وكمان بدون اذن علشان الموسيقي دي ممكن تتاخد وتنزل مرة تانية باصوات تانية غير الكنيسة اللي عملت الشريط دة ودة شئ مش مظبوط ولا سليم والموضوع مش جروبي ولا حاجة لان فية منتديات كتير منزلة لي ترانيم وانا عمري ماعلقت ولا دخلت وقلت كلمة واحدة
انا مسجل في جروبكم هنا من حوالي اكتر من سنتين وانتوا ياما نزلتوا ترانيم لي 
هل حصل مني ولو لمرة واحدة اني دخلت واعترضت
ابدا
الاعتراض كان علي المزيكة اللي اتاخدت مني بطريقة غير شرعية ورغم اني اكدت علي الشخص اللي اخدها انها مش للنشر ابدا اكتر من مرة وبالرغم من كدة نشرها وتجاهل كل كلامي لية
هل جزائي اني عايز ااخد بركة ولو من بعيد معاة اني ادي لة الموسيقي علشان يخدم بيها في كنيستة انة يعمل لي مشاكل مع كنايس وناس وثقت في
يقولوا اية لو لقيوها نازلة تاني باصوات ناس تانية
اني خنت الامانة ولا بعت الموسيقي دي ولا اية
ارجو ان وجهة نظري تكون وصلتك اخويا في المسيح واشكرك مرة تانية
ارجو انك تذكرني في صلواتك
سلام
*


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2008)

emaanouel قال:


> *اخي العزيز في المسيح اشكر لك تعاونك وانا ممتن جدا ليك وان كنت اتمني وجودك من اول الموضوع علشان ننهي المناقشة بسرعة لان بصراحة مناقشتي مع الاخ المشرف هنا كانت حوالين اثبات مين صح ومين غلط *
> *انا مش معترض ابدا علي ان الترانيم اللي بصوت تنزل في اي حتة في الدنيا لكن انا اعتراضي كان علي ان الموسيقي بتاعتها تنزل لوحدها وكمان بدون اذن علشان الموسيقي دي ممكن تتاخد وتنزل مرة تانية باصوات تانية غير الكنيسة اللي عملت الشريط دة ودة شئ مش مظبوط ولا سليم والموضوع مش جروبي ولا حاجة لان فية منتديات كتير منزلة لي ترانيم وانا عمري ماعلقت ولا دخلت وقلت كلمة واحدة*
> *انا مسجل في جروبكم هنا من حوالي اكتر من سنتين وانتوا ياما نزلتوا ترانيم لي *
> *هل حصل مني ولو لمرة واحدة اني دخلت واعترضت*
> ...


 

الاخ الحبيب

كلنا تفهم للمشكلة المطروحة و بنعمة المسيح سنتعاون لحذف اي موسيقى لكي لا يتم اعادة نشرها من اي جهة اخرى

قمنا بحذف الروابط التي اشرت لها, فهل يوجد روابط اخرى في الموضوع لملكك الخاص؟هل توجدت ملفات اخرى تريد ان نحذفها؟

حدد انت فقط و انا تحت امرك..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## emaanouel (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*العفو ربنا يعوضك خير
اول مقطوعة من الجزء التالت كانت ترنيمة اسمها ايوة انا امة لكنيسةالعدرا المطرية
اعتقد انها اول مقطوعة في الجزء الاول دلوقتي
وربنا يعوضك كتير*


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2008)

emaanouel قال:


> *العفو ربنا يعوضك خير*
> *اول مقطوعة من الجزء التالت كانت ترنيمة اسمها ايوة انا امة لكنيسةالعدرا المطرية*
> *اعتقد انها اول مقطوعة في الجزء الاول دلوقتي*
> *وربنا يعوضك كتير*


 

تم حذفها ايضاً

هل يوجد لحن اخر؟ حدد انت فقط و سنتكفل بالباقي..

سلام و نعمة


----------

